# Freakin for rain



## Red eyed gardener (Aug 2, 2012)

Think im gonna quit watching the weather radar.For the past few weeks every time a big ol patch of rain is headed our way it splits in the middle and were always in the middle.I see the rain coming and then my excitement turns to a bowl of crap.The last time it rained was in june and we were already in a drought by then.I water but they sure like that rainfall alot better.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 2, 2012)

Freakin for rain

I'll sling my balls for that :hubba:


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Aug 5, 2012)

Dang!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 5, 2012)

Be in heavy dry fur months now in my parts Im just lucky I be surrounded by fresh water lakes and streams even though the be down bout foot and half from normal. We need rain bad soon.

BWD


----------



## brimck325 (Aug 5, 2012)

careful what u wish for....we need rain here too, but goin into flower, id rather bucket it in then have mold....sorry, i'm just a little gun shy after last years rains....i lost everything to mold....peace brim


----------



## Roddy (Aug 5, 2012)

We caught storms all last night and this morning, they just stopped....not nearly enough rain, but any we got was welcomed! Our lakes are down a few feet or so now, and dropping!


----------



## juniorgrower (Aug 5, 2012)

Having the same troubles in my part.  A couple of days ago it poured buckets where I was working, but twenty miles away where my plants are not even a single rain drop.  Talk about discouraging!


----------



## Hick (Aug 5, 2012)

.."ditto"... washed a bridge out less than 10 miles from me, and I got barely a sprinkle..


----------



## tcbud (Aug 5, 2012)

Rain is actually forecast for us today. Since it is forecast, we will not see a drop IMO.

Dinner corn prices shore effecting the lack of rain in the mid west.  I don't think I have ever paid three dollars for four ears of corn before, and I guess I still haven't.  No corn on the cob here this summer so far.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 5, 2012)

Yual be lookin fur ways to live as I do soon reckon. With the little rains all cross country be frickin the corn and everything be ridin on corn. Food becomes so expensive it cheaper to fill yur freezer with hundred pound of fresh meat fur the cost of a bullet  Food going to be hard to get for those who cant ford it now, pick up cheap fishin rod and yual do just fine feedin family.

BWD


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Aug 5, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Yual be lookin fur ways to live as I do soon reckon. With the little rains all cross country be frickin the corn and everything be ridin on corn. Food becomes so expensive it cheaper to fill yur freezer with hundred pound of fresh meat fur the cost of a bullet  Food going to be hard to get for those who cant ford it now, pick up cheap fishin rod and yual do just fine feedin family.
> 
> BWD


 
bwd did i ever tell you how awesomely funny i think it is that you pretty much live off the land, but you got internet.

:rofl:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 5, 2012)

Yup gots me fancy electricitys and even toilets paper well out house paper 
Well I like to thinks i lives more off the land then on we do have some civilization to us too reckon. Glad i can make yual smile time and gain. Firesides are warm here, be why I stayed this long.

BWD


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 5, 2012)

I cannot remember the last time it rained.  Temp is 94 and the humidity is 17%.  Even inside, my plants are suffering.  I picked up a humidifier that holds 5 gals of water......however, my flowering room is too full to put it in there.  I have it in an adjacent room so am hoping it helps.

I will take low humidity over high humidity any day though.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 5, 2012)

Do what it take plain to simple, I wish all best through this bad times. To all be goin through life changin evironment as well as life changin LIFE be here yual need ear!

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 5, 2012)

Just be safe friends

BWD


----------



## juniorgrower (Aug 5, 2012)

I would love it if the humidity was 17% around here.  Its crazy the humidity has been super high lately, but it still refuses to rain.  I think the humidity here gets worse every year, its almost as bad as being back in N.Carolina.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 5, 2012)

Humidity that lows just sucks the moisture out of everything--hard hard on all plants.  Everything is tinder dry--thunderstorms scare us a lot when things are this dry.  I think the humidity gets worse here every year, too, but the other way.  In the summer, our RH rivals the Saraha Desert.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Aug 6, 2012)

we are having a extra wet summer, its like winter weather now .. and during winter it was dry like summer weather.. another thing i noticed is that all the fruit trees that are seasonal have fruited all year long.. i think we are in a el nino weather pattern and have been in it for 2 years now. i think every 3-5 years the weather pattern changes from el nino to la nina.. or visa versa this could be a la nina.. 

puts on loin cloth and gets out bongos, does a rain dance and chant.. then blows really hard in the direction of those who need rain.. give it a few days to work... :rofl:

aloha


----------



## juniorgrower (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah that doesn't sound like all that much fun THG.  Some sorta happy medium would be nice.


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Aug 12, 2012)

50 percent chance of rain tomorow.Come on baby!Come on baby!


----------



## juniorgrower (Aug 12, 2012)

We finally got some rain!!  Yeah baby keep er coming!!


----------

